
Ask HN: Salary negotiations – should I bother getting a competing offer? - imprettycool
Long story short, I am unemployed. I went through most of Facebook&#x27;s interview process before interviewing at any other company. I&#x27;m wondering if it&#x27;s worth it to get other offers or just go with FB without negotiating.<p>I am at the onsite stage at FB and can push that back as much as needed. I am also in the middle of interviewing at Google (which takes ~2 months) and just started interviewing at Twitter and a couple other companies (that take ~1 month). Purely just to up my TC.<p>I am concerned about opportunity cost. I have two options: be unemployed for 1+ months and get a slightly larger salary at Facebook, or accept a smaller salary now and start working sooner. Advice?
======
davismwfl
Given everything going on right now, I'd take the lower offer and then work to
get it up once you are there (it will take more time this way as you'll have
to prove yourself etc). Of course, nothing stops you from continuing the other
interviews just cause you took the FB offer now (just beware of relo costs or
signon bonus repayment if you have either). But unless you have savings enough
too last you the next 90-120 days, I'd take the offer. And if you get a better
offer at Google but really like FB and you want to play that card at that
point you could, I personally wouldn't advise it, but people do it all the
time.

Of course, if you are unemployed but financially stable and can wait 3-6
months then you can hold out for the highest TC and see what happens. But
unemployed without a lot of savings, take the job now.

Good luck!

~~~
imprettycool
I have like 4 months of runway. Tough call.

~~~
davismwfl
Is the difference going to be 5% or 30% annual? Big difference IMO. If you are
holding out cause you think you are going to get an extra 30% (and it is a
realistic expectation) then that's a different calculus then if you are
holding out for an extra 5%.

5% annual is most likely < $1000 per month, so holding out for that and
risking your savings seems a little reckless when it is unnecessary.
Everyone's risk tolerance is different, so maybe not for your situation. For a
guy raising a family that is a high risk, but for a single person with no kids
that is different math.

If the difference is in the equity/grants side of the equation (and not the
cash side) it could be very different but I'd still say risking an off public
market to try and maximize over < 10% seems non-ideal.

Just my 2 cents.

~~~
imprettycool
> Is the difference going to be 5% or 30% annual?

I honestly have no clue. I'm slotted as L4/E4 at both companies. I'm single
and am in NYC paying $50/day at an Airbnb but can cancel that and move back in
with my parents whenever

So yeah I'm not really concerned with falling flat on my face, it just feels
like a waste of time with quarantine and all. Doesn't feel like a vacation
anymore

------
heinrichhartman
Since they have not yet extended an offer to you, it would be foolish to drop
out of any other interview processes you are currently involved in.

And even when you have the offer on the table, since you already started the
process, I would probably follow through with them in any case.

You are in a _much_ better position if you have competing offers. This is what
allows you to negotiate, and leave the company quickly if you don't like it.

------
znpy
As somebody else adviced, I'd take the job and work my way up later, ideally
after the emergency.

